# The 1x2x3 Method I use



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

So, I got a 1x2x3 a few weeks ago, and I wanted to learn how to solve it (ofc). I came across a 13-year-old video on YouTube about an easy method.

In this thread, I'll be explaining it.

*Step 1:*

Make a 1x3 block or in other words, the first layer. No special algs needed.

*Step 2:*

Do R' D' over and over again until it becomes solved.

There you have it! It's as simple as that.

Credit to original video:


----------

